# one piece roof on camper trailer?



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Long story but does anyone know if the one piece roofing (some sort of membrane) that they use on travel trailers need to be laid over anything other than plywood? Does it need some sort of backer like on a regular buildings roof?
thanks,
dave


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

It is generally installed over a soft underlayment. What the underlayment is called is dependent upon your location.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

The majority of RV rubber type roofs do not have any underlayment, usually just taped edges, etc. under the EPDM or TPO material.

I have done a EPDM reroof on a travel trailer. Our 2 motorhomes have fiberglass roofs.

Here is a link to the basics on a reroof.
http://www.bestmaterials.com/PDF_Files/EPDM-Roof-Replacement.pdf


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

great link! thanks:thumbup:

how did you handle the penetrations? Just glue down epdm like flashing? I'm no epdm man.
I have seen a fair amount of epdm roofs but you know how that is, you look but don't see all the details unless you are looking for them.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

I have done a number of these in both black EPDM and white TPO. Glued them all down to the existing metal "roof" Make sure to clean the heck out of it. What I did on my own was removed all skylights, and vents. Im not sure about roof top A/c's and how they are attached but shouldnt be hard. I went and bought new vents and skylights since they had multiple layers of various roofing products on them. I glued down the TPO and wraped it over the edges. The awning bars make great termination bar. and added a piece of termination bar both front and back. Cut out the areas of the vents and sent the new vents in water stop. Striped the flanges in with cover tape and walla new roof that wont leak. one could but a coverboard over the existing roof that would make for a better base and would hold alot better then the metal but you have to screw this down and the aluminum on the roof is so thin a screw wont hold for very long there if at all. Plus you more then likely have wire's of some type running in there. One could allways use a adhesive like Spotshot but that would get rather expensive.

On the new campers (I just bought one) its a white EPDM roof. The way they seal the penetrations is by appling some type of caulk in globs around the flanges. While im not a big fan of this it seems to work. For how long I do not know. Once they start to fail I will redo them and strip them in properly.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

call me crazy but I am contemplating building an enclosed trailer, I have a lead on a 5th wheel camper frame. I would like to have simple living quarters and room for my Teryx. 
I fugure the roof would be the hardest part but maybe with the EPDM it won't be too bad. I just have to find a source for the termination bars.
thanks all:clap:


----------



## ets80 (Jan 1, 2013)

The majority of RV roofs now have a TPO material.

You don't have to use one whole piece. The seams are heat welded. If you are doing it personally, EPDM is the easiest. Remove the protrusions, install the field, re install protrusions and strip them in with the same material


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

ets80 said:


> The majority of RV roofs now have a TPO material.
> 
> You don't have to use one whole piece. The seams are heat welded. If you are doing it personally, EPDM is the easiest. Remove the protrusions, install the field, re install protrusions and strip them in with the same material


Old thread but this is wrong, it's white EPDM, and I have yet to see one with any seems since they are 8' wide or so and under 100' long. no need for seams...


----------

